# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Vengeance of the Void Pages 2-15 Leaked! (Image Heavy)

## Jeremiah

*NOTE: According to our source, this document (which is supposedly a first draft) is to be passed out as a lore and story update FAQ with Blizzcon swag to avoid common questions at the Lore Q&A, or to inform people about the commonly-asked questions about the new x-pack ahead of time.*


Here are the rest of the pages of the *Vengeance of the Void* "leak". Keep in mind that these documents have not been confirmed or denied by Blizzard. They could be true, they could have an ounce of truth, or they could be completely false. Take them for what they are, *and enjoy the read:*

Page 2

Page 3

Page 4

Page 5

Page 6

Page 7

Page 8

Page 9

Page 10

Page 11

Page 12

Page 13

Page 14

Page 15

----------


## Confucius

If naga is really going to be a class, I'm quitting wow, I don't want to be on a faction with no legged allies. If only they were smart and gave us pandaren!

----------


## Jadd

Nagas? Seriously?

Sigh.

----------


## Jeremiah

I don't mind the idea of Naga, although I would have actually preferred Pandaren in the end.

----------


## BaddyMcBad

Facepalming at this "leak" so hard. It's as fake as Pamela Andersons tits.

----------


## JTF195

It's an interesting read at least.

Missing page 15, though.

----------


## Subset

As bad an idea Nagas are, they would fit on Horde because if you played the Warcraft III campaign, you'd discover Nagas were once Night Elves.

And aphel gets his wish, Ethereals.

----------


## BaddyMcBad

> As bad an idea Nagas are, they would fit on Horde because if you played the Warcraft III campaign, *you'd discover Nagas were once Night Elves.*
> 
> And aphel gets his wish, Ethereals.


And that fits Horde *how*?

----------


## amd

If this really would be the next WoW expansion, it'd be the demise of WoW. What a shitty expansion idea. 

Whomever originally thought of this (the faker or in case of the 1% chance its true; Chris Metzen) should feel bad about themselves. This is the worst expansion "idea" I've ever read. Even WoWPedia has better ones.

----------


## KuRIoS

> If this really would be the next WoW expansion, it'd be the demise of WoW. What a shitty expansion idea. 
> 
> Whomever originally thought of this (the faker or in case of the 1% chance its true; Chris Metzen) should feel bad about themselves. This is the worst expansion "idea" I've ever read. Even WoWPedia has better ones.


you think its worse than the cataclysm idea? "lets drop a bomb in the old world and just use the old content again hahaha! "

----------


## BaddyMcBad

> you think its worse than the cataclysm idea? "lets drop a bomb in the old world and *just use the old content again* hahaha! "


Don't have a facepalm big enough for that statement.

----------


## amd

> you think its worse than the cataclysm idea? "lets drop a bomb in the old world and just use the old content again hahaha! "


Uh yeah, because the old world sucked ass, I'm glad they refreshed the content. Outland on the other hand is fine.

----------


## Hogger

150% FAIL!!!!

GOOD LUCK BLIZZARD (if it's ture)

----------


## KuRIoS

> Don't have a facepalm big enough for that statement.


 Dont have a cup of care that is empty enough for you - so guess we are even  :Wink:  
That is how I feel and think of the cata expansion, so what you, your mum, dad, dog and cousins think don't mean anything to me  :Wink:  




> Uh yeah, because the old world sucked ass, I'm glad they refreshed the content. Outland on the other hand is fine.


meh, if you run out of ideas then just use the old shit..

----------


## BaddyMcBad

> meh, if you run out of ideas then just use the old shit..


The fact is they didn't "just use the old shit". They went back and redid basically an entire expansion on TOP of creating new areas and quests.
I'm completely baffled at everyone complaining about "reused" content when they went back and changed entire zones and updated quests.

Edit: Oh and thanks for the -15 rep. That's real mature.

----------


## KuRIoS

> The fact is they didn't "just use the old shit". They went back and redid basically an entire expansion on TOP of creating new areas and quests.
> I'm completely baffled at everyone complaining about "reused" content when they went back and changed entire zones and updated quests.
> 
> Edit: Oh and thanks for the -15 rep. That's real mature.


first the rep: I thought it would go well with your comments in this thread that are overwhelming mature like "Facepalming at this "leak" so hard. It's as fake as Pamela Andersons tits." so yeah c[_] you deserved the -15 imho.. 
Old shit: Well that is your opinion and as I have already stated, I feel differently upon that subject. However I think that speculations/leaks/rumours on new and upcoming expansions are fun and I can see myself commenting and discussing them even if they are true or not - instead of garbage comments that are not at all constructive like "Facepalming at this "leak" so hard. It's as fake as Pamela Andersons tits." and "Don't have a facepalm big enough for that statement."

----------


## Aldun

Even though it's fun to read, any lore-fan knows it's fake.. There are just too many things that wouldn't fit or be plain wrong in there.

----------


## Baaja

Can we atleast have a discussion on what is so fake about it? I actually thought it was very well written and that it coincides with how Blizzard have done things in the past. Out of all of the pages uploaded here I only found one thing that baffled me, Baine Bloodhoof gets the killing blow on Deathwing? That to me was an eyebrow raising moment. Other than that I would like to play in an expansion like this since the Burning Crusade was an epic expansion itself.

----------


## spoutnik

> Can we atleast have a discussion on what is so fake about it? I actually thought it was very well written and that it coincides with how Blizzard have done things in the past. Out of all of the pages uploaded here I only found one thing that baffled me, Baine Bloodhoof gets the killing blow on Deathwing? That to me was an eyebrow raising moment. Other than that I would like to play in an expansion like this since the Burning Crusade was an epic expansion itself.


Forsaken paladins.

'nuff said.

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

I started laughing when I read Blood Elf Druids... No thank you. 

Geez.. my chest hurts need ot stop laghings.

----------


## xf11

> Forsaken paladins.
> 
> 'nuff said.


honestly if tauren paladins can exist, you can twist around anything to get something to be a paladin

undead paladins does make some sense though, considering the light causes the undead to be in horrible pain when used, maybe they in a way want to punish themselves in that matter for what slyvanis and the forsaken have done previously. Also (besides the undead paladin who allows the undead to become paladins) Sir Zeliek is another example of a undead paladin who has existed. Blood elf druids are a bit more tricky to find in warcraft (considering there is only one, in the bontanica, haha), but from what we have seen in the twilight's hammer and gilneas before the worgen curse, humans are capable of becoming both druids and shamans, with that logic in mind (and considering blood elves are related to night elves after all), a blood elf druid is not too hard to imagine as a class combination.

night elf warlocks im having a hard time figuring out why. They hate demons with a passion @[email protected], but with the etherals strolling about with the Draenei (and making them into warlocks), and illidan (who used demonic power) becoming a much more redeemable character in the eyes of many, they could have more respect for warlocks as demon fighters more than demon users.

----------


## Frostfire55

> Can we atleast have a discussion on what is so fake about it?


 Sure we can:

1.The formatting and grammar from page 1 has changed DRASTICALLY on page 2 through 15. The abbreviations have stopped outright which seems a little....strange.
2.The removal of Netherstorm for a goblin favored zone to sell Nethergen gas is an odd idea. Why not just use the goblin town already there?
3.Secretive on the Sylvanas parts yet has no problem further on revealing huge bits of information
4.Chain of Dimensions. Blizzard would never make a heavy timing and platforming zone when people can't even make it over the platforming in BFD and the old one in WC
5.The fact that whole planets are the leveling zones and not just sections are boggling.
6.Anchor Hold and Warped Plains will probably be way too heavy to pull off. Blizzard learned the troubles from BGs like SotA and IoC.
7.As for the demon hunter, the part about designing the class would take away from the zones. Yeah, no. Zones and classes are worked on by two different design teams.
8.The question about draenei being in the spotlight is odd. They really haven't had much story outside of Valen as of late and that was little to no story at all.
9.The whole 'similar to starcraft' question. Odd that this has been a talking point against the first page is now answered in this document. Proof that it was recently forged? Maybe
10. I forgot to mention this. Again, Twisting Nether as a zone. 'You know guys, let's just make space a zone. We cool?'
11. A'dal being a major villain is...just very cliche for blizzard. Hero turned villain...for the hundredth time.
12. The lag issue and hub city seems to be a very weird issue considering Org and SW are still very laggy to most players.
13. Why would the blood elves allow for Naga to have a part of their city? That makes no sense.
14. Baine Bloodhoof killing Deathwing. Yeahhhhh. 
15. C'thun was not slain but subdued.

We'll just start with that for right now.

----------


## xf11

I sort of feel like a butt defending it, since im not 100% how authentic it is, but someone has to play D I suppose

1.I reckon, I didn't really pay attention to grammar though
2.Could just be area 52 moved to a different location instead of a new town altogether, but on the other hand there is a area mentioned in page one as the "x-13 crash site", the x-13 was the ship they built in area 52 to explore the twisting nether. Area 52 might have outlived it's use
3.Assuming we'll still be playing cata in october, some of sylvanas actions may have not fully been played out yet, so maybe there just trying not to spoil the whole deal right then and there
4.Well I mean, not all of us are platform challenged, haha
5.We could only be questing in a small area of the planet, like near something important, instead of the WHOLE planet
6.I don't think either area mentioned using vehicles or anything of that, anchor hold may use boats, but I don't think we would have boat on boat combat
7.Actually when blizzard was working on the firelands, they actually used more than one team to make the area, such as cross working with level designers and artists, I could see at least some of the content in the game being somewhat collaberated (Source: Blizzard Insider #39 -- Art of the Firelands - World of Warcraft)
8.I am a bit confused about that as well, but maybe making Velen a more central character in the expansion may help explain more about the draenei
9.Possible, votv is not a bad name though for the expansion
10.Well, why not? Like for us irl, it really is sort of the final frontier aint it? There is a lot to be discovered in that kind of area, a great place for new lore and otherwise.
11.Well he isn't entirety our enemy, the pages sort of explain that a'dal and the void's motives are unknown, and at times they try to help us.
12.They look like they want to make silvermoon city and the exodar just as good of cities as org and sw, that is a good idea if you can get people to go to the other city, which is a hard thing to do
13.New allies need a home somewhere I reckon :>, but it looks like we initially begin fighting naga just mostly based around that there naga, but I think we eventually figure out that they were actually just trying to keep themselves away from being killed by the old gods many minions, but here's a interesting question, why would the old gods attack the naga in the first place? They must of done something against them to provoke an attack, what could that be?
14. Baine may end up being a much more important character later in cata, we have no way of knowing or disproving the claim entirely, also fighting deathwing in the blasted lands seems like a reasonable area to fight him, and the kirin'tor keeping the dark portal from causing all hell sounds like something they would obviously do
15.One of these days were gonna need to figure out how to kill an old god, maybe if we fight him a second time, we actually find a way to kill an old god for the first time. Or we weaken him so badly that the Qiraj become truly leaderless and start having civil war with each other until they destroy themselves

----------


## Cannibalman

THe document is not fake, at least I dont think its fake
As for the header, well Santa Monica is the HQ of Activision Blizzard
Activision | Blizzard
Says it right their.
MMo-champion does not know shit, they said the header is fake, thier wrong,
WoWinsider has no internal links in Blizzard, they are not affiliated with Blizzard at all. If WoWWiki or Curse said that, then id believe them, their trusted fan sites.
Also yea a lot of shit is going on, but I think its true and it will definitly be released at Blizzcon
At the same time it matches up to when they annoucned Cataclysm. About 8 months into Wrath, we were in late Ulduar when Cata was aannounced so it matches an announcment at Blizzcon.
overall intersting read, if this is fake, they must have put in a lot of effort, but it will give me lols if blizz says somethign completely different.

----------


## Frostfire55

> THe document is not fake, at least I dont think its fake
> As for the header, well Santa Monica is the HQ of Activision Blizzard
> Activision | Blizzard


 That link that you have there is a double-edged sword. You could also say that the link proves that the logo at the top of the letter is false because the one in the memo is different from the one on the site and press releases. Also, as for the location. That's the location of Activision and the office that Blizzard deals with inside of Activision. That is not where the game is developed, which is the campus in Irvine, CA.

-EDIT-

I mean, if you can find me an instance outside of this memo where Blizzard goes by that logo, then I'll stand down on that point.

-EDIT2-

The address in the letter is for Activision and has been used as a center point for ALL Activision companies. However, in this case, an internal memo would probably be sent from inside Blizzard Entertainment, Inc which is a subsidiary of Activision Blizzard. All in all, if it was a company memo, it would probably be stamped with Blizzard Entertainment, Inc, not Activision Blizzard.

----------


## eSko

Fake fake is fake.
Alliance getting badass Ethereals while Horde getting some stupid snakes? Simply not possible.
Plus, Ashes of Al'ar farmers' whines incoming... Like I said, not possible..
AND, why the **** would be Santa Monica address in the header... Developers (for who the paper was supposedly written) work for Blizzard, not for Activision Blizzard.

If true, which I highly doubt, it will be end of the WoW for me. TBC was the best era of WoW (at least for me) and destroying Outland (literally) is too much for me.

----------


## Parog

Aphel, keep on writing about this.  :Smile:  

Love you bro! You know the lore more than 99% of the people out there and you predicted the right things for Cata. 

I don't follow drama, but damn did I ever lol hard over that boubouille idiot getting banned from wowhead IRC. Once the next expansion comes out, you be sure I'll be posting all over the place to rub it in people's face if any of this is true. 

To other people, such as boubouille, who are getting so butt hurt over this that they can't just sit in their chair and enjoy the read, yeah it's speculations. Everything always is until the actual source confirms/denies it. Get over yourselves. I hope all of this is true, for the sake of how much trolling will ensue. 





> If true, which I highly doubt, it will be end of the WoW for me. TBC was the best era of WoW (at least for me) and destroying Outland (literally) is too much for me.



*cough* Vanilla was "the best" for most of the subscribers, yet it didn't stop them from destroying azeroth. *cough*

----------


## Casadi

Not gonna take a side on this... but it's an awesome read  :Big Grin:

----------


## Baaja

Parog is so right. Nobody knows how Blizzard thinks, and we have many times gotten thrown off with their decisions. Last time it was Tauren Paladins, I heard so many people whine about that and there were several threads about it. But people forget to remember that the Universe of Warcraft is Blizzard's Universe. When they find a little crack in a door around some lore, they will push a foot in and then start to add more to it. With that they can proceed and get away with it. I fail to understand the fail which is this "leak". I for one would look forward to something like this, but right now it's only speculations. Fun read, nonetheless.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

I hate outland, it's my least fav place in wow so i hope this is somewhat wrong in terms of places :P e.g. cant they remake Northrend or something haha

----------


## KuRIoS

> Parog is so right. Nobody knows how Blizzard thinks, and we have many times gotten thrown off with their decisions. Last time it was Tauren Paladins, I heard so many people whine about that and there were several threads about it. But people forget to remember that the Universe of Warcraft is Blizzard's Universe. When they find a little crack in a door around some lore, they will push a foot in and then start to add more to it. With that they can proceed and get away with it. I fail to understand the fail which is this "leak". I for one would look forward to something like this, but right now it's only speculations. Fun read, nonetheless.


That my friend is exactly why Aphel brought this forward, it may or may not be true, but it is good fun to speculate and comment on the rumours, wether you believe them to be true or not  :Smile:

----------


## Timmid

This "leak" looks kind of believable, but some of it really doesn't make sense.. Lore and otherwise.

It's still a cool idea for some of it however. Minus Naga for Horde, that sucks.

----------


## Jaerin

Okay this might be far fetched even if this is false perhaps this is exactly what the "leaker" doesn't want and hopes that it will scare off Blizzard if they feel that their plans have been leaked.

Either way bravo to the leaker for either having the balls to let it slip out or going to the effort to produce a very interesting fake with interesting possibilities.

----------


## Timmid

Also consider: MMO-Champion - WoW Expansion "Vengeance of the Void" Rumor is a fake

----------


## KuRIoS

> Also consider: MMO-Champion - WoW Expansion "Vengeance of the Void" Rumor is a fake


hehe why should we consider that? That is just as good as any speculation from members here.. admin status doesnt mean that you know everything.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

It;s like 2012. The world_ could_ end and it _could_ not. It's speculation and rumors, tbh its quite exciting even if it is fake as it can be re-used in emulation :P

----------


## amd

> hehe why should we consider that? That is just as good as any speculation from members here.. admin status doesnt mean that you know everything.


Except when you have actual sources inside Blizzard like WoW Insider and MMO-Champion surely have, and have proven to have several times.

----------


## Andeby

I think mmo-champ has clearly stated they do not have any inside-sources?

Might be wrong on that but that is what I can remember.

----------


## Timmid

They might or might not have inside sources, however he makes a couple good points in that post and it's worth a read anyways, true or not.

----------


## DrWho1988

> I think mmo-champ has clearly stated they do not have any inside-sources?
> 
> Might be wrong on that but that is what I can remember.


MMOC does not have an inside source, but WoW Insider does.
I hope this is real, this sounds badass to me.

----------


## Parog

> Except when you have actual sources inside Blizzard like WoW Insider and MMO-Champion surely have, and have proven to have several times.



You see, MMO-Champion gets their so called "news" from the IRC bot on wowhead. That's part of the reason boubouille ( MMO-Champion staff and all around obnoxious individual ) was banned on their IRC. I won't go into details, but they do not have insider sources. It would only be smart for any other website to side with everyone else calling things fake. 

Unless there's an actual blue post confirming all of this is invalid ( Not that the documents are fake, as the story behind it might still be true ) then no website, inside sources or not, can say for sure that it's fake. To blizzard, hiding information like that is important for several reasons I will not go over as it would be a waste of time. Don't believe any of this? That's where there's an NDA ( Non Disclosure Agreement ) on the betas. There's also an NDA on content that isn't released yet, they won't talk about it publicly in the forums. 

What would Blizzard do if any of this information was true? Well it's quite simple. They would not lie about it, and they can't just post about an expansion that is still well under development ( If all of this is true, the lore is already somewhat set up, content needs to be built. ) Blizzard never has gone "lol, deathwing will NOT shatter azeroth." followed with "LOL JK JK HE DOES" as it would be bad business. 

A few things can happen. 

-Blizzard posts about the documents stating all of it is false, which would give us LOTS and LOTS more attention from their user base, which would be bad business for them. ( Highly unlikely ) 
-Blizzard posts about rumors of the new expansions and state things such as "so and so will not get the killing blow on Deathwing" ( More likely, but unless they go over the entire document and state everything out, anything they don't state as false is most likely to happen ) 
-Blizzard doesn't post anything. ( Extremely likely to happen, for reasons stated above. Bad publicity in general ) 

So either way, you guys are running in circles. Unless NONE of the information in these documents is true, and I mean NONE, not a slightest bit, you will never hear about this from Blizzard.

I could claim I have insider information and I could claim I know everything, but I don't like to lie to people. We call it speculations, not false documents, until proven by the "owners" of said documents.

----------


## thepsynergist

So N'zoth is confirmed for the old god this expansion, as well as Baine Bloodhoof finishing off Deathwing. Heh, spoilers.

----------


## Jeremiah

> You see, MMO-Champion gets their so called "news" from the IRC bot on wowhead. That's part of the reason boubouille ( MMO-Champion staff and all around obnoxious individual ) was banned on their IRC. I won't go into details, but they do not have insider sources. It would only be smart for any other website to side with everyone else calling things fake. 
> 
> Unless there's an actual blue post confirming all of this is invalid ( Not that the documents are fake, as the story behind it might still be true ) then no website, inside sources or not, can say for sure that it's fake. To blizzard, hiding information like that is important for several reasons I will not go over as it would be a waste of time. Don't believe any of this? That's where there's an NDA ( Non Disclosure Agreement ) on the betas. There's also an NDA on content that isn't released yet, they won't talk about it publicly in the forums. 
> 
> What would Blizzard do if any of this information was true? Well it's quite simple. They would not lie about it, and they can't just post about an expansion that is still well under development ( If all of this is true, the lore is already somewhat set up, content needs to be built. ) Blizzard never has gone "lol, deathwing will NOT shatter azeroth." followed with "LOL JK JK HE DOES" as it would be bad business. 
> 
> A few things can happen. 
> 
> -Blizzard posts about the documents stating all of it is false, which would give us LOTS and LOTS more attention from their user base, which would be bad business for them. ( Highly unlikely ) 
> ...


Thank you for your contribution, Parog. You worded it very well for everyone.

----------


## Sodee

No offense, Parog...

Blizzard is never going to comment on whether this is true. If they were to comment on every single guess at coming expansions, content or lore in their validity, it would easily narrow down what is and what isn't going to be released. It's really narrow thinking to believe otherwise, and I think that 'articles' like this bring the insane masses out of the woodwork.

To anyone that actually knows anything about lore, there are SO SO SO SO SO many holes in this entire thing that it's baffling to us, but easy to see how people that have no idea on anything lore-related outside of actually playing WoW could find this very believable. The wording in so much of this alone should be the easiest indicator this is a giant steaming pile of shit. If you want me to cite examples and show you why it's complete crap, I will.

----------


## Jeremiah

> No offense, Parog...
> 
> Blizzard is never going to comment on whether this is true. If they were to comment on every single guess at coming expansions, content or lore in their validity, it would easily narrow down what is and what isn't going to be released. It's really narrow thinking to believe otherwise, and I think that 'articles' like this bring the insane masses out of the woodwork.
> 
> To anyone that actually knows anything about lore, there are SO SO SO SO SO many holes in this entire thing that it's baffling to us, but easy to see how people that have no idea on anything lore-related outside of actually playing WoW could find this very believable. The wording in so much of this alone should be the easiest indicator this is a giant steaming pile of shit. If you want me to cite examples and show you why it's complete crap, I will.


As a roleplayer, and an experienced and lore-accurate one at that, I see nothing wrong with the lore described in the leak.

----------


## givemhell

i read this like a few days ago and a friend told me today as he was was doing the daily quest hyjal defender chromie says "i cant beleive you guys are still fighting in hyjal you should see what happens after this"

hint for expanion in game?

----------


## BaddyMcBad

> i read this like a few days ago and a friend told me today as he was was doing the daily quest hyjal defender chromie says "i cant beleive you guys are still fighting in hyjal you should see what happens after this"
> 
> hint for expanion in game?


I guarantee that is referring to after the Hyjal dailies are finished and Hyjal is restored.

----------


## Emilie Autumn

> I guarantee that is referring to after the Hyjal dailies are finished and Hyjal is restored.


I guarantee you that it is so vague that it could refer to anything in the future.

----------


## Tazojin

> THe document is not fake, at least I dont think its fake
> As for the header, well Santa Monica is the HQ of Activision Blizzard
> Activision | Blizzard
> Says it right their.
> MMo-champion does not know shit, they said the header is fake, thier wrong,
> WoWinsider has no internal links in Blizzard, they are not affiliated with Blizzard at all. If WoWWiki or Curse said that, then id believe them, their trusted fan sites.
> Also yea a lot of shit is going on, but I think its true and it will definitly be released at Blizzcon
> At the same time it matches up to when they annoucned Cataclysm. About 8 months into Wrath, we were in late Ulduar when Cata was aannounced so it matches an announcment at Blizzcon.
> overall intersting read, if this is fake, they must have put in a lot of effort, but it will give me lols if blizz says somethign completely different.


WoWWiki is pretty much dying and MMO-Champion is a part of Curse now. Gonna laugh when they discredit this at Blizzcon.

----------


## DrWho1988

> WoWWiki is pretty much dying and MMO-Champion is a part of Curse now. Gonna laugh when they discredit this at Blizzcon.


WoWWiki is dying because 95% (not the actual number) of the community moved to WoWPedia.org, which is owned by Curse as well

----------


## Sodee

If you were as lore-accurate as you claimed to be, Aphel... you would notice the multitude of inaccuracies in the "article", as well as things that simply will never happen.

----------


## DrWho1988

> If you were as lore-accurate as you claimed to be, Aphel... you would notice the multitude of inaccuracies in the "article", as well as things that simply will never happen.


How can you possibly know that something will never happen (atleast as far as lore goes)? The Warcraft lore is not set in stone. Blizzard has full and complete control over *their property*. I mean honestly, it's Blizz's lore they can literally do whatever the f*** they wish. The Cataclysm leak seemed like something that would never happen and lots of people were skeptical at the time. Worgen and Goblins as playable races? Blizzard would never do that. Totally revamp and redesign old content? Blizzard would never do that either. Oh wait, they did

----------


## Sodee

Wait, you're comparing the Cataclysm leak to this? The cataclysm leak had proof to back up text, screenshots and more than a simple 'article' with bad fan fiction writing. Here's why Worgen / Goblin made sense... if you have any clue at all about lore:




> Goblins served the Horde pretty much exclusively before the Third War. Even in today's Azeroth they still favor the Horde, giving them use of their zeppelins. The Goblins that are joining the back up with the Horde are more than likely only a minority amongst the Goblin race (probably under a Trade Prince) and the majority of the race will still remain neutral, lore-wise.
> 
> The Worgen allying themselves to the Alliance are more than likely the transformed nation of Gilneas, once one of the seven bastions of Human power. Their ruler, Lord Genn Greymane, pulled their support of the Alliance after the Second War because he refused to spend his nation's resources on keeping the orcs alive in internment camps. He shut his nation off from the rest of the world, and no one has seen the Gilneans in over 10 years. Since then a Worgen infestation has taken place just outside of the Greymane Wall, and it is fairly safe to assume that if one of these beasts ever got loose in the isolated nation, they could easily turn it's majority.


Your argument of 'this is Blizzards lore, they can do whatever the **** they want with it' is entirely ridiculous and baseless. Blizz has *nearly* 100% stuck to their base lore, and obviously as expansions come and go, they expand upon their lore. They aren't going to butcher the hell out of what is already there for a coming expansion. This is an MMORPG, not plastic surgery. Even the addition of the Draenai and the Blood Elves made sense, from a lore aspect. The Draenai once lived on Outland, the planet Draenor with the orcs, when the Burning Legion enslaved the orcs via bloodlust, they orcs massacred the Draenai: Naturally they joined the horde. The Blood Elves (Sin'dorei) were exiled from the alliance for using Fel Magic and allying with the Naga, being that Sylvannas Windrunner was once Blood Elf, she requested the horde take them in.

Neither of the suggested races make sense in the least. The Ethereals have never been more than neutral in any regard, and are even more about making money and hoarding technology than the Goblins are. The Naga are considered evil by both sides, they are twisted aberrations of what was once an ancient race of Night Elves. You'd be better off telling me that Ogres are going to join the horde, that fits.

----------


## chaggs

i love how this entire thing just got proved wrong  :Big Grin:

----------


## KuRIoS

> i love how this entire thing just got proved wrong


Well it was proved some time ago :P Don't you love how our other leak proved to be correct then ?

----------


## Jaerin

I'm not so sure its "wrong". I have a sneaking suspicion that it very well could have been correct at the time, and perhaps because of the leak they decided to pull out the pandas. The fact they said Pandas were supposed to be in TBC leads me to believe that they may have unmoth-balled it and brought it out.

Total speculation, but its possible.

----------

